# Flash Sounds aufnehmen



## tannez (12. März 2004)

Hi,
Weiß jemand von euch wie ich Sounds von ablaufenden(von webseiten) Flash animationen aufnehmen kann? ohne mikrofon oder sowas.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (24. März 2004)

Sers,

du musst nur im Windows Lautstärkemixer im Bereich "Aufnahme" die richtige Quelle auswählen, die aufgenommen werden soll.( In dem Fall "Wave" oder "Was sie hören") Bei letzterem aber dran denken, dass dann auch Windows Sounds recordet werden.. Klicks usw. Sollte man sowieso alles abstellen. 
Dann solltest du das eigentlich recorden koennen. Ich hab so mal nen Webradiostream aufgenommen.

Gruß
Frank


----------

